# over feed under feed



## lotsky (Sep 29, 2006)

Hi

I have an 8 month old baby who is a bit on the porky side. Well shes not obese but is definitely a healthy baby. 
Ever since day one she has only been ill about 2x. Ive been quite choosy about her food and I make her a home made meal every day. I dont get my stuff in from supermarkets, but I go to individual stores, i.e a proper fishmongers for her fish a fruit and veg store for her greens and a butchers for her meat etc. 

Her daily intake is like this

7 am 180 ml of formula ( 4 scoops powder with more water than supposed to to keep her hydrated! ) Thats about 6 fl oz water.
9am slice of brownbread in blender with hot water to porridge it up perhaps a dried apricot mixed in it too
11am 180 ml of formula only 4 scoops again
1pm fruit pot. Possibly an apple, steamed with cinnamon, or a half punnet of strawberries, blended up, or a mango, or a banana, blended
3pm 180ml  with the 4 scoop trick 
7pm a dinner which is normally around 75g of fresh salmon, baked in the juice of one fresh orange juice, with 20g grated cheese and 75g fresh carrot, or perhaps chicken cooked, blended with 50g steamed french sweet potato, and 50g steamed green beans, or perhaps a lamb chop, cooked casserole style with rosemary, half a tomatoe, a small potato, a spring onion, baked for 1 hour, then I take the lamb off the chop and puree the whole thing with a tiny sprinkle of cheese.  
8-9 a bed time bottle of 4 scoops powder which she rarely finishes before passing out and waking up at 7-8am the next day. 

She drinks only water with her evening meal, and if thirsty during day, she has a bottle of water which she is allowed any time she likes, and a bottle of luke warm caffene free tea is served diluted down in the afternoon . 

The formula is alot less than it was when she was 3-4 5 months old, as weve cut the powder down alot. as although the bottles seem big bottles at 6 fl oz a go- its about the powder you should use for 4 fl oz but extra water to top her up. 

Can you let me know if Im going wrong somewhere, or is she potenitally a bit porky because she has simply not been ill, never throws up and has never had a bad night since she was 8 weeks old, and maybe my time is yet to come, and she will lose it a bit if she s ill for a week or two which im sure will happen at some point. 

She seems a happy baby, rarely cries, rarely makes a fuss, and Im happy I feel lucky to have such a placid dear darling- just worried Im creating a food monster for later as the platter is always licked clean and a bottle is never in her whole history been refused.!!


Its just that people tell me its now her metabolic rate matters- and if I dont watch her now and put her on a diet, she will be a porker in her teens!!!  
Love Lotsky.


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Lotsky

Her diet sounds fine to me!!

Well balanced, healthy, with a combination of all important food sources.

Where is her weight on her growth chart? Thats whats important  

Jeanettex


----------



## lotsky (Sep 29, 2006)

Hi

Thanks for the reassurance I am just a bit worried. 

she was born at 2900g at 37 +5
At her 7 month weigh in she was just over 9kg. Which according to the chart was bordering on the maximum... The clinic were a little worried, as slowly over the last 4 months or so she has climed up the centiles weight wise.....

Love Lotsky


----------

